# Curing time and OPing



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

Turns out dad's girlfriend lives near a Target where they still have plenty of heart shaped molds! Yay! She told her daughter-in-law (they went and got a marriage license...lol) to pick up all they had. What I don't buy from her she will be offering online. So if anyone else is interested she should have some extras available. 

I am going to be getting them late, however, for this Valentinie's Day. So I was wondering if the smaller soaps had a shorter cure time than 3 weeks? Or if the ice cube molds can be Oven Processed, like the MM?

Thanks!


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Seems the cure time would be less, because of less mass. But I really have no idea.

I would not OP as who knows if the silicone can be put in the oven as it was designed for freezer use.

Bethany


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

would be worth a try to op since you have an abundance of molds.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

The Wilton silicone molds that I have are oven safe to 500 degrees. Check the package of the Target molds, perhaps they are oven safe as well. 

Sara


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

has nothing on the tag of these molds not even if it is dishwasher safe


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Wilton molds are made for baking - these for freezing that's why I think this wouldn't be a good idea...

Bethany


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes, the small heart silicone molds are made for ice. However, most (if not all) silicone is heat safe to a very high temperature.

Personally, I don't think you will gain anything by OPing the small heart molds. 

Sara


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

The are the exact same material in the ice cube ones as in the muffin ones so should be ok to OP


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

:shrug I OP'd them.. worked great. Mind you the temp was not to hot.. setting on warm.. less than 150 for a while.. then popped them in in a cookie sheet. Turned out real nice. I now have them on my table in a soap dish as sample soap. (I had some 'batter' left for a soap batch.. figured what the hey)
Rett


----------

